# Different Glues



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

another sticky one dan.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Good one.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

What, no Airplane Glue??
Can you imagine people used to sniff that stuff!?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

hot glue and crazy glue ,ha ha,love it. wood glue priceless.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Goo Goo


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm thinking these visuals will stick with me…well, today anyway.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Wood glue is funny!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

